# netatalk 2.2.1-r2 start failure

## Seron

I used to have netatalk-2.1.3 running fine but after upgrading to 2.2.1-r2 the following error messages appear:

```
# /etc/init.d/afpd restart

 * Stopping afpd ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting afpd ...                                      [ ok ]

sterna ~ # /etc/init.d/atalkd restart

 * Starting atalkd ...

socket: Address family not supported by protocol

socket: Address family not supported by protocol

atalkd: can't get interfaces, exiting.

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/atalkd'  [ !! ]

 *   Registering sterna:Workstation ...                   [ !! ]

 *   Registering sterna:netatalk ...                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: atalkd failed to start
```

I could only find really old post with similar errors. What could be the problem here?

edit: As I use this machine as an Apple file server and for TimeMachine, I found it is of no consequence for me as only afpd is necessary.

----------

